
WebAssembly: Here Be Dragons [video] - cokernel_hacker
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5W7NkofUtAw
======
rayiner
I'm reminded of PG's quote that "there have been two really clean, consistent
models of programming so far: the C model and the Lisp model." While the Lisp
model may be better for a programming language, the C model is arguably better
as a universal substrate. WebAssembly is a C machine model for the web,
complete with sbrk(). It's worth perusing the design docs, it looks very
sensibly designed:
[https://github.com/WebAssembly/design](https://github.com/WebAssembly/design).

------
greggman
I wonder what Apple's response will be on iOS. They're supposedly
participating but WebAssembly in a webview would make a pretty good platform
for many types of apps that want to download code that currently can only use
JS.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
> WebAssembly in a webview would make a pretty good platform for many types of
> apps that want to download code that currently can only use JS.

Nitro can handle asm.js pretty well, I don't see why Apple would cripple wasm.

